# What is the best deck color?



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

White decks are hard on the eyes. My previous boat, a '76 Mako 20, had tan decks, the current one ('88 Mako 171) needs painting, had green under the white. Fisherman's workboat decks up in the Chesapeake used to always be light blue green or grey. Too dark and it would get hot. Too light gives too much glare. Covering boards on the old sailing warships used to be painted red to obscure the blood running in the scuppers. What is the best?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the light blue/green/grey.

I have a very sensitive left eye and white decks can give me fits.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awlgrip makes a sky blue that is very nice on the eyes


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> 76 Mako 20, had tan decks


We have another name for that factory Mustard brown. Baby [email protected]#t Brown.

Here you can get some ideas. 



















The Moon Dust is a good color. Gray looks to much like a Battleship.


----------

